# First Backwater Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was tough day for Potomac Pike fishing. About three hours into todays trip after four short strikes I knew we had to switch gears. I did not have my trusty push pole and the tide was falling fast so I almost burned my trolling batteries getting out from the way back areas. 

The main creek had dropped temp 4 degrees and was dirty..not a good sign..Moved again to a non direct feeder creek to find clear water. Bingo about a dozen LGMouth boated on pop-R's 
And few on a baby one. 

It was good to fish again with clients from 19 years now.. 










Ribs and chicken are superb still.

Capt Mike


----------

